# ballad of gay tony anyone ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cant believe there isnt a thread on this  looks like GTA could be back to its best after the last **** poor installment :thumb: anyone got it ?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

No load of ****. Only on 360

WHY?

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

because MS payed for exclusive content and from what little i have played its worth it :thumb:xbox 360 FTW


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, I've been enjoying it. It takes the GTA series back to what it should have been with a ridiculous main character and load of political incorrectness.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Loved the Lost and the damned!

yep have ordered the disc version!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just playing it now, I did satart a topic months back but no one posted.

Love it so far, the opening scene was great when Niko went past in the car :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/515973/grand-theft-auto-episodes-from-libe










If you buy this disc you don't need the original GTA IV disc. If you buy the expansions as DLC from the XBOX Live Marketplace rather than getting this disc, you would then need the original disc to play


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got it on the double pack disk, been well done.

So far only played BOGT and it's really impressed me. Gameplay is nice, some good additions of cars and Airhockey is awesome lol.

Only negative I managed to save over my main GTA IV file so will have to restart that!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Its an awsome game, better than TLAD


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I keep meaning to pick a copy up, and forgetting, played it the other day round my brothers, there are some really cool hellys in this one


----------

